
Who needs Barbie? Kids and teens want an iPad for Christmas - evo_9
http://venturebeat.com/2011/11/17/kids-and-ipads/
======
typicalrunt
Two things that irk me is:

How a barbie or action figure is roughly ~$30, and an iPad is roughly $600.
how did kids get to the point where they are asking for something that is 20x
what they asked for the year before? Is it hype, marketing, the lost value of
a dollar?

Maybe it's the get-off-my-lawn part of me, but I see an iPad as a loss to the
imagination for a kid, whereas a Barbie requires and hones imagination because
it doesn't do all the zany things that an iPad can do.

And lastly, iPad have a built-in obsolescence to them. Every time you update
to the latest version of iOS, things get slower for your iPad. Barbies and
action figures require no updates, and can be handed down over years to other
kids.

------
theshiva
He Who Dies With The Most Toys... Still Dies!

